# Review of Mercury Micro Symphonic Boys' Choir by Soundiron



## donbodin (Feb 27, 2017)

SLR Contributor Sam Burt filed a review of Soundiron's Mercury Micro " a fine introduction to the stellar quality in the Soundiron boys’ choir range". In the video, I highlight some of the features and demo some of the patches.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2mD7qZS

Mercury Micro is available from http://www.Soundiron.com


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

donbodin said:


> SLR Contributor Sam Burt filed a review of Soundiron's Mercury Micro " a fine introduction to the stellar quality in the Soundiron boys’ choir range". In the video, I highlight some of the features and demo some of the patches.
> Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2mD7qZS
> 
> Mercury Micro is available from http://www.Soundiron.com



I will be purchasing the elements version on this choir soon. I love the sound of it and it meets my basic needs for choir


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice little library but I had problems with some of the bonus material. They completely froze my DAW and computer every time. So had to delete the bonus ambient patches (wasn't impressed with them anyway) but then the real reason one would buy this library is for the 3 main patches. Good price


----------

